# nother wine snack maker



## scotty (Sep 16, 2008)

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/sausage%20making/SausageStuffer_0854.jpg


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 16, 2008)

That's one heavy duty stuffer....looks brand spanking new too!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 16, 2008)

You get all the cool toys Scotty! Are you bringing all the snack supplies and wine to the gathering in Arkansas?


----------



## scotty (Sep 17, 2008)

appleman said:


> You get all the cool toys Scotty! Are you bringing all the snack supplies and wine to the gathering in Arkansas?




Yes and so are 20 other folks




ALL ARE WELCOME TO COME ON OVER AND ENJOY THE FARE.
EVERYTHING THERE WILL BE MADE FROM SCRATCH


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey did I miss something??





Who ?? What ?? Arkansas!!!!!




Ramona


----------



## scotty (Sep 17, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> Hey did I miss something??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here are a couple of links


http://deejaysworld.net/deejayssmokepit/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=505C


http://deejaysworld.net/deejayssmokepit/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1214797750


Some of the folks are gathering at lake DeGray state park.
These folks are cooking and brewing fools


We want as many folks from other groups to come and camp or just visit.


----------

